# Type of insulin when pregnant or TTC?



## DayStar (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello,
Just wondering if there is a specific type of insulin that is best to be on when trying for a baby or pregnant. I got diagnosed as a type 1 in 2011. Since then i have had 3 miscarriages. One in 2013, I then got pregnant again and had a child in 2014 ( was on lantus at the time).  Over the years my consultant/diabetic nurse has put me on different types of insulin with the hope of gaining better control. In 2017 my husband and i decided to try for another baby to complete our family ( I was on tresiba and apidra ) My A1C has been between 6.5-7.7. Unfortunately i suffered another miscarriage in 2017. After reading about insulin used/tested in pregnancy , I asked my nurse if i could switch to novarapid and Levimir. I managed to get my A1C down to 6, which is the lowest its ever been since being diagnosed. I got pregnant again, but yet again i had another miscarriage in 2018. After each miscarriage my A1C levels always tends to rise again because of the stress of it all. I am just getting really discouraged about it and wondered if there might be a link to the type of insulin being used? 

I have now been to see a consultant at the hospital miscarriage clinic and the only thing he advised was to continue working on lowering my A1C and to take baby aspirin when i get pregnant again. Anyone one been through anything similar with positive outcomes? Thanks for reading x


----------



## grainger (Jul 25, 2018)

I’m sorry you are struggling - it must be such a heart wrenching draining time for you.

I’ve not heard of different insulin’s making a difference but I would suggest you have your thyroid levels checked if you haven’t already - mine were borderline before I had my second child as I showed the antibodies but they decided to treat and I went on to carry successfully (after 2 miscarriages since my first child). I don’t know if it’s just coincidence but may be worth asking the question.

I was put on baby aspirin too once I hit a certain point of pregnancy. 

I will keep everything crossed and hope you get your successful outcome soon. Good luck xx


----------



## DayStar (Jul 25, 2018)

grainger said:


> I’m sorry you are struggling - it must be such a heart wrenching draining time for you.
> 
> I’ve not heard of different insulin’s making a difference but I would suggest you have your thyroid levels checked if you haven’t already - mine were borderline before I had my second child as I showed the antibodies but they decided to treat and I went on to carry successfully (after 2 miscarriages since my first child). I don’t know if it’s just coincidence but may be worth asking the question.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your reply! I have been following your journey with your last pregnancy on the forum. I found it very inspiring. I will definitely inquire about thyroid levels. The consultant also asked that i did a blood test to determine if i had "sticky blood" not quite sure what that means. Hoping I'll have some good news soon xx


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 25, 2018)

Really good luck DaySar. I am a bloke & have two fine kids. I was always on Actrapid. Life is not meant to be easy is it ? Good luck


----------



## DayStar (Jul 26, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Really good luck DaySar. I am a bloke & have two fine kids. I was always on Actrapid. Life is not meant to be easy is it ? Good luck


 not easy at all. Thank you


----------



## DayStar (Jul 26, 2018)

grainger said:


> I’m sorry you are struggling - it must be such a heart wrenching draining time for you.
> 
> I’ve not heard of different insulin’s making a difference but I would suggest you have your thyroid levels checked if you haven’t already - mine were borderline before I had my second child as I showed the antibodies but they decided to treat and I went on to carry successfully (after 2 miscarriages since my first child). I don’t know if it’s just coincidence but may be worth asking the question.
> 
> ...



Hi Grainger, I forgot to ask, did you have your thyroid levels check before you got pregnant or during your pregnancy? Thanks x


----------



## grainger (Jul 27, 2018)

DayStar said:


> Hi Grainger, I forgot to ask, did you have your thyroid levels check before you got pregnant or during your pregnancy? Thanks x



Had them checked before as part of my pre pregnancy MOT. But I had to push to get someone to do something about it - a friend of mine had a friend with major thyroid issues who’s miscarried numerous times so we were discussing the potential link one day. I have now found since having my 2nd that I require more thyroxine - no idea if it’s related or not. It’s all a theory but I remember thinking after my 2nd miscarriage that I would just see if it made a difference. 
It could be that I only carry successfully when I get pregnant in July 

Keep pushing for any answers and options you can.

I was given a pump because I was pre pregnancy and they find they help during pregnancy so it’s worth exploring if that’s an option to? 

Try to remain positive and I really hope you get the outcome you want xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 27, 2018)

I was diagnosed later in life, however, I agree with @grainger, look into pump therapy, it may be helpful.


----------



## DayStar (Jul 30, 2018)

grainger said:


> Had them checked before as part of my pre pregnancy MOT. But I had to push to get someone to do something about it - a friend of mine had a friend with major thyroid issues who’s miscarried numerous times so we were discussing the potential link one day. I have now found since having my 2nd that I require more thyroxine - no idea if it’s related or not. It’s all a theory but I remember thinking after my 2nd miscarriage that I would just see if it made a difference.
> It could be that I only carry successfully when I get pregnant in July
> 
> Keep pushing for any answers and options you can.
> ...


Thanks ;-)


----------



## grainger (Jul 30, 2018)

DayStar said:


> Thanks ;-)



Keep us updated x


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 1, 2018)

I was on novorapid and Insulatard when I had my daughter.  I don't know what if any impact it had. 

Hopefully you have some better luck now.


----------

